# My website displays OK in Firefox, but not in IE



## Bienh (Nov 20, 2007)

The two rightmost buttons of the horizontal navigation bar of my website display OK in Firefox, but have dropped way below the first four with a lot of white space in between in IE. This does not happen on my husband's notebook either. He uses Chrome. The website is at Rediscovering Sustainability: book, paper, energy_saving_game, recent_climate_news
and it is the third item on the main menu.
The website was originally tested in IE, and displayed correctly when I updated it the last time (some time in March of this yea) and also when I looked at it last, in June 2013. AVG free does not find any viruses. What could be the matter?

Thanks,

Bienh


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hmmmmmmm Im on IE6 and it looks good to me bud,take a look!


A little bit of white but not bad


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Moving thread to Web Site forum for more help.


----------

